# Craftsman 247.886910 electrical problem



## Blacktop (Oct 20, 2016)

While hooking up a battery operated led light to my 26" 247.886910 snow blower I realized the wires for heated grips and a headlight are already there and labeled. I took a multimeter and tested each wire for voltage and both wires showed voltage with the wire for heated grips showing a higher voltage. While testing i accidentally put the tester across both headlight and hand warmer wires for a split second and now there is no voltage on the headlight wire. Do I need a new stator or is there a simple fuse under the pull start cover? I looked on Sears parts direct and couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

This question relates more to the engine than the blower so you might get more input if you could post at least the make of the engine, and if possible its model and serial number.

But having said that... it seems awfully likely to me you'll need a new stator. I've never seen one that had a fuse.


----------

